
Ask HN: Which issue tracker / code hosting for an Open Source project? - Ecco
There are tons of options available. Integrated ones (GitHub, GitLab, Launchpad,...) and specific ones (Gerrit, Monorail, RedMine,...).<p>We would like to make it as easy as possible for potential new contributors to jump in. Which option would you recommend?
======
usernam
If you want to maximize for network effects, it's GitHub. I'm not keen on
GitHub issues, and the lack of a mailing list is disappointing as well (which
would funnel _actual_ social collaboration), but in terms of popularity is
still your best bet.

By experience, GitLab is not worse and the performance and UI is ok despite
the critiques here in HN. I do not find it significantly better to justify the
switch though. Issues are similarly watered down, and there's no option for a
mailing list.

SourceForce's UI is bad, their reputation is tainted, but the functionality is
all there.

I'm unsure about launchpad. Their project page is confusing for newcomers, but
their issue management is much better than github/gitlab.

I never contributed to bitbucket enough to comment, and do not host any
project there.

~~~
vaceletm
For ppl looking for a better project and issue management with strong SCM
capabilities, they can look at Tuleap[1].

[1] [https://www.tuleap.org/features](https://www.tuleap.org/features)

Disclaimer: developer speaking.

------
cjbprime
GitHub for sure.

